# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda para combater alga

## brunopedro

Há alguns meses que tenho umas algas no meu aquário e não me consigo livrar das ditas.
Alguém me consegue ajudar no combate, as algas são castanhas e encontram-se na rocha viva, formam uma capa
com uma cor tipo ferrugem e os vidros também ficam com algas castanhas mas do género filamentosas, ambas apresentam por vezes
umas bolhas de ar mas muito pequenas.

O meu setup é o seguinte:

Aquário 100x50x10
Sump   80x40x30
Escumador - ATI BM200
Circulação - Vortech MP40 e sunsun 3000 l/h
Iluminação - calha leds DIY

Na sump estou a usar chemipure elite e siporax
A agua de reposição é feita através de osmose+Kalk
Tenho no aquário 

2- Palhaços
1- Donzela
1- blenny bicolor
Tenho meia dúzia de corais moles.

Temp - 25
Dens - 1.024
PH - 8.1
KH - 9
Ca - 410
NO2 - 2,5
NO3 - 0
PO4 - 0

Aqui ficam as fotos das ditas









O meu obrigado

----------

